
Why you should try GraphQL? - oczek
https://blog.graphqleditor.com/why-you-should-try-graphql/
======
danfritz
We used it for a b2b backend system with a lot of configurable knobs that
change data entry drastically.

It meant that we had almost no possibility in caching anything so we saw a
good fit in Graphql. Especially when 3th parties need an API you can easily
give them the Graphql and they can query what they need.

We used it in a rails app with a react frontend. Depending on the
requirements, GraphQL can bring more problems to the table than solutions

